# xbox live gold membership 1 month £1 - repeat upto 5 times



## baffled (Jun 22, 2011)

http://click.engage.xbox.com/?qs=ab...871dc3083a8377ccb155e57ab90bab3dae9e628d55f59

Thought this may be of use to someone, the above link allows you to buy 1 months gold membership for a pound, you can then go through the link again and purchase a further 1 month (I managed to get 4 months while others have managed to get 5 months for a fiver), they stack so a cheap way of getting a few months live.

Click link then sign in and the offer should be shown, don't know how long it'll last.


----------



## treelover (Jun 26, 2011)

its new members only isn't it, can you create another ID?


----------



## baffled (Jun 26, 2011)

I was able to stack it on my existing accout, just had a look and it appears to have gone now. (the offer that is)


----------

